# Adding LED Light to Older Noma



## PAFirefighter11 (Oct 13, 2014)

Hey all,

I just picked up a Noma 8/24. It's pretty old, not sure of the year (Will have my serial number tonight when I get home):









I'd like to add a light to it if at all possible. I work for a Jeep aftermarket parts company so we offer a lot of LED lighting. I was hoping I could use something like this:









The light shown above produces 784 lumens, yet only draws 10 watts and 0.72 amps.

Is adding this possible?

Thanks!


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

It appears that you provisions for lighting. (the small white connector, below the gas tank)

Most, of these engines produce AC, not DC. And the only true way to determine it's output, is to break out the multi-meter. 

There is a thread on lighting, that also have much more knowledgeable folks there, then me.

And just a wild guess, but wouldn't that light cost nearly as much as you paid for the machine?


----------



## superedge88 (Nov 26, 2013)

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...rading-your-snowblower-lights-led-lights.html


----------

